# Millau Viaduct



## TandH (Jul 6, 2008)

Hi,
We are off to France for a week at the end of April - have to go fly/drive as living in the north of Scotland it takes 2 days to drive to Dover and we only have a spare week!  
Where is the best spot to view the viaduct and is it worth driving across the bridge?

Tom & Helen


----------



## StanDup (Sep 12, 2008)

If you are on the A75 Autoroute then there is a viewing area on the north side of the bridge. (Exits from north and southbound carriageways).

Google maps: http://tinyurl.com/c2cp4v

That said, we saw it once from Millau itself, staring up with the road lost in the cloud. That was awesome.

Driving across the bridge is OK but not a 'wow' moment.

If you are in the area and have the time then pick a cloudy day and take the old road through Millau.

Mod Note: I've put your long url through http://tinyurl.com as it was distorting the page.


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

We found driving over the bridge a bit of a "non-event" but having said that as you get your first view from the motorway - well that is something else.

It is worth getting off at the viewing area before the tolls and you get a really close up view from bridge level.

As we approached to drive over my skin was tingling but once on the bridge due to the high sides, its just like another stretch of motorway, apart from the pillers in the middle.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=gallery2&g2_itemId=72486

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=gallery2&g2_itemId=72492

A couple of photos from my album


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*Millau Bridge*

Absobloodyluteley worth it.
The approach to the bridge from the Autoroute is worth taking a few pictures whilst on the move. Once you are on the bridge the barriers prevent you from seeing a lot but you do realise you are up a depth.

There is a visitor centre on the south side I have only approached this on N roads not via the Auto route but well worth a visit.
British Design makes you proud 

Steve


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

Agree with all the above

We went into Millau and then walked along the river until we could get a decent view of the bridge at night - fabulous at dusk with the lights and setting sun. First thing in the morning when the mist/clouds are drifting by is also very atmospheric, spookey even


----------



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

There are lots of good camp sites in Millou itself. Some have views of the viaduct.


----------



## NormanB (Sep 8, 2005)

*Millau - pronunciation?*

Reading this thread reminded me if the internal debate I have before speaking the place name "Millau".

The debate goes " Has it been German back in history when bits of France and Germany kept changing hands (unlikely for this to be true when Millau is so far to the west of the border), because it is spelled as if might be a German name - and Germans would pronounce it with an ending like 'that hurts!' - Mill-oww"

Or is it a French name which should be pronounced as the French would say it - Mee-yoh"

I looked it up. According to Wikipedia and other sources, it should be pronounced in the French style - Mee-yoh. What a relief.


----------



## TandH (Jul 6, 2008)

Thanks all, especially to Geoff (StAubyns) for the super photos - wish I could take photos as good as that! Just have to keep practising! I have been wanting to see the bridge since I first heard of it so now's my chance.
Tom


----------



## exmusso (Jun 18, 2006)

*Millau*

Hi Tom and Helen,

Worth doing the Gorges du Tarn if you go to Millau.

Have sent a PM.

Cheers,
Alan


----------



## motorhomer2 (May 9, 2005)

We will be down this way in June. Thanks for the info re Bridge viewing. Do post some piccies when you get back.


Motorhomer


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

The main difference between the Millau and say the Pont du Normandie, and therefore the "experience" is how you approach the bridge.

When you cross the millau you start to cross at its maximum height and it is therefore flat. There is no ascent or descent.

When you approach the Pont du Normandie it is like a wall in front of you and you climb to the summit and then descend the other side. It also does not have particular high sides.

Two totally different experiences but I would not have missed the Millau experience for the world


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

Millau: You have to stop off at the viewing point and walk up to view the bridge.

Yes StAubyns Millau and the Pont du Normandie, are different.

Who was driving when we were going over Pont du Normandie, Me. I nearly had a heart attack.


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*Bridges*

Yes both Ponts are fantastic I like the way the Normandy sort of starts again half way across. We definately go on diversions just to cross these bridges.

If you do the Gorges du Tarn we always stay at a Camping Cheque site
at Riviera du Tarn "Les Puplier" or as we call it the pair of pliers.

We will probably be there sometime in May or June.

Unless of course we go to Bavaria or Italy or Switzerland just depends on the weather.

Steve


----------



## archie58 (Sep 17, 2008)

The bridge is really spectacular and the visitor centre a must - they have a very good restaurant there. We stayed at Camping les Rivages in Millau and you could see the bridge lit up at night from the some of the riverside pitches there.


----------



## hmh (Jun 25, 2008)

*Millau bridge*

There is a free Aire at Millau.

We went there in 2007, it was our first trip and we hadn't GPS at the time, has anyone got the co-ordinates?

We drove under the bridge, which is possibly more spectacular than going over it, and on to St. Rome de Tarn, it is lovely country round there.

You are quite close to Roquefort there - where the cheese comes from!

Helen


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

pont du gard isn't far either from milau if i remember correctly, which makes for an interesting comparison being several thousand years old, and you can get a guided walking tour in english along the top, which isn't obvious from the signposts there. not quite as big though!

also, Peri, the german concrete formwork company that i've worked with in the past, designed and supplied the formwork for the towers to road level, with various construction phase pics here:-

http://www.peri.de/ww/en/projects.c...322/currentimage/1/referencecategory_ID/2.cfm

in fact, just looking through Peri's site again made me realise its quite a good basis for a "big buildings to go and see" database!


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

Pont du Gard.
Campsite 5 minutes away. Can't remember name. 

Cycled over the Pont Du Gard and went to village in mountains Castillion Du gard/Saint Hilaire/Rochefort du Gard.
Lovely village in Remoulins.


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

Well worth viewing from the south side of the river under the bridge also drive round the gorges du tarn and look out for the vultures.


----------



## TJ101 (Oct 12, 2008)

Well worth the trip / detour

A damp day a few years back


----------



## Alemo (Mar 11, 2008)

This was taken from the West side and yes it is two pictures merged into one.

Visitor centre under the bridge is well worth a visit.


----------



## StanDup (Sep 12, 2008)

Feels like summer........the countryside around Millau....... and then the bridge itself.


----------



## rft (May 4, 2006)

Drove to Calella de Palafrugell in Spain for a sailing championship last month and was delighted to see that we would be going over the Millau. 

Unfortunately we had thick fog on the way down and it was dark on the way back. What a shame, had been very excited 'til then!


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Millau was originally spelt Milhau

More on :-

http://www.motts.org/MILLAU VIADUCT.htm

C.


----------



## derek500 (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: Millau bridge*



hmh said:


> There is a free Aire at Millau.
> 
> We went there in 2007, it was our first trip and we hadn't GPS at the time, has anyone got the co-ordinates?


The aire is divided into two sites now. The original car park where the services are is at N44° 05.695', E3° 04.953'. Quite expensive though 6€.

The parking is a few hundred yards away at at N44° 05.752, E3° 05.131 and hold about 40 MHs and is free. We arrived at about 5pm late September 2007 and it was nearly full.


----------

